# Beruf für Runenbewahrer



## Durag Silberbart (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Mich würde interessieren welcher Beruf besonders gut geeignet ist für den Runenbewahrer. 
Ist es der zum dem Goldschmied gehört oder doch eher der zu dem Gelehrter gehört?

Was denkt ihr und wieso findet ihr diesen Beruf besonders geeignet?


Gruß Durag


----------



## -bloodberry- (19. Januar 2009)

Was hat die Wahl der Klasse mit dem Beruf zu tun?
Nicht sonderlich viel, genau.

Nimm das, was dir am meisten zusagt.
Schneider wäre ganz nett, weil du als Runi nur leichte Rüstung tragen kannst.
Goldschmied wäre ganz nett, weil du dir dann Schmuck herstellen kannst.
Schneider könenn außerdem die Runi-Beutel bauen, Goldschmiede die Runensteine.

Gelehrter hat zu keiner Klasse Bezug, keine Ahnung, wie du das verbindest.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich kenne mich mit den Berufen nicht so gut aus. Aber ich habe mich für den Goldschmied entschieden also Kesselflicker. Ich dachte die Gelehrten könnten so ähnlich was herstellen was verzauberungen von wow nahe kommt. Aber es kann sein das ich das mit etwas anderem verwechsle.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (20. Januar 2009)

Der Gelehrte stellt ja eher Rollen mit denen die anderen Berufe mehr Kritische Erfolge schaffen können, Farben für Klamotten und die Wohnungen, Bücher für einige Klassen, Kampf oder Verteidigungs Buff Rollen und auch Kraft/Moral Tränke.
Besonders die beiden Tränke können beim Leveln rettend sein (In der Kampf stimmung sind die Heilungen nicht alle verfügbar und nicht gerade stark und wenn dir im Kampf die Kraft ausgeht hast du ein Problem)

Ansonsten passt der Beruf Story technisch irgendwie auch recht gut. Die Bewahrer und Kundigen stellt man sich ja schon meistens als Personen vor die nie müde werden nach alten Wissen zu forschen.
Und mit den richtigen Kontakten kann man sich dann auch mit den tränken prima die sachen erhandeln die man ansonsten so braucht (Runensteine von Goldschmieden und Kleidung von den Schneidern)
Einziger nachteil beim Tränke brauen sind die recht hohen Kosten durch die sachen die man beim Händler kaufen muss (wobei ich mir da nicht ganz sicher bin ob da die anderen Berufe nicht ähnliche Probleme haben)

Man ist halt nur bei der "Rohstoff" suche etwas eingegrenzt.
Der Schürfer stolpert alle 5 Meter über ein vorkommen.
Als Gelehrter hängt man meistens in Ruinen ab und/oder brutzelt sich durch unmengen von Humanoiden Gegnern um an alte Texte zu kommen. (und je nach Reichtum hat man noch die Forschung nach Wissen Aufträge nebenher laufen)


----------



## Leigh (29. Januar 2009)

Durag schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Gelehrten könnten so ähnlich was herstellen was verzauberungen von wow nahe kommt. Aber es kann sein das ich das mit etwas anderem verwechsle.


WoW hat mit seinem "Schriftgelehrten" den Gelehrte aus LotRo ein wenig kopiert und seine Fertigkeiten geändert. Bitte nicht einfach von Einem auf das Andere schließen.
Ebenso ist es in Mittelerde bei Weitem nicht so wichtig, dass Klasse und Beruf zusammen passen, wie es in Azeroth ist.
Man KANN diese Spiele einfach nciht vergleichen. Bis darauf, dass es beides MMOs sind, haben sie nichts weiter gemeinsam.


----------



## Gendo Ikari83 (4. Februar 2009)

Jetzt hab ich mit meinem RB ja schon eine Zeitlang den Gelehrten... was ich mich aber immer wieder frage:
Ist der Beruf am ende wirklich so unwichtig?
Ich höre immer öfter im Spiel das sich das Crafting eigentlich nichtmehr lohnt da es im höheren Gebiet einfach zuviele bessere Alternativen gibt.

Gut, das Schmiede irgendwann durch das Zeug aus Instanzen überholt werde war mir schon klar und das war auch einer der Gründe warum es für mich dann der Gelehrte wurde. Den ich ging davon aus das Tränke für Moral und Kraft immer gefragt wären.
Allerdings hab ich mich gestern mit einem schon etwas erfahreren Spieler unterhalten und durfte erfahren das eigentlich keiner im hohen Bereich seine Tränke von einem Gelehrten holt, sondern die sich durch World Drops und wiederholbare Quests besorgt was deutlich effektiver wäre als das Relikte Farmen + Händler kosten für die Zutaten und das der Gelehrte am Ende eigentlich nur wegen dem Schwarzen Färbemittel noch etwas gefragt ist.

Ist das wirklich so extrem?


----------



## Olfmo (4. Februar 2009)

Ach Quatsch das ist doch Blödsinn...

Mit dem Gelehrten kann man so viel wichtiges Zeugs herstellen, Kampf- und Schutzkunde, Tränke, Critrollen fürs Handwerk, Jägeröl, usw....

Dass man Tränke beispielsweise auch farmen kann ist zwar vermutlich richtig, aber wer geht denn schon gerne farmen, da hab ich besseres zu tun... man findet sicherlich einiges nebenbei, aber immer wenn ich Tränke brauch log ich kurz um stell mir welche her und muss keine Stunden dafür rumrennen... die Materialien um die Tränke herzustellen droppen ja noch dazu auch, so dass man die ebenfalls nebenbei bekommt... wer farmt ist selbst schuld^^


----------

